# Best OPI purple/mauve?



## pinksugar (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting some kind of lavender or mauve colour on my nails this week.

Any rec's for nice ones?

I saw the shrek collection one, that looks nice..


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

I have OPI "Do you lilac it?" and I think it's just perfect. You can apply it in one coat for a more mauvey look or more for a more purple look.  It also seems to change depending on the lighting.  It's just a creme, no shimmer.  Kind of a dusty muted purple, that you could really wear with anything.  It's not a stand-out purple color, it's classy I think.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 1, 2011)

ooh I just googled it, that one looks hot!


----------



## lolaB (Feb 1, 2011)

Parlez Vous OPI, Ja-Mauve-A


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2011)

Oooh Lola, they didn't have either of those! I got lilac-it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll post pics when I get home! Thanks ladies! I'm excited about trying more colour although I'll always love neutrals!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see pictures and hear what you think!  I'm way more into neutrals and understated colors too and I love that one.  Its a nice transition I think.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Rosie, just saw this NOTD post and the Sally Hanson polish made me think of you.  Thought it might be similar to what you're looking for.  It's not OPI but that Salon Manicure line is really good, I see it at most drugstores.  Anyway here's the thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/forum/thread/114669/notd-february-1st-2011#post_1738357


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2011)

okay, here's the pic!

I think it looks awesome:



]]

I really like it!


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 2, 2011)

I really like that color, soo pretty!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2011)

thanks! I think it's really cute! Very different from what I'd normally go for.

Eta - Omg,  Kay, that colour in the link you posted is HOT! and damn these konad things make for some amazing nails!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah I think I'm gonna go get that one too haha!!  The lilac looks great on you though, I love the shape of your nails.


----------



## Keely_H (Feb 13, 2011)

Check out these shades.

OPI

"Mauving to Manitoba"

"Purpleopolis"

"Catherine the Grape" really dark but very pretty.


----------

